# ECM Technika IV Profi



## Fru T Bunn

The time came to spend my savings and today just happened to be 1 year since I gave up smoking.

I decided to take the 185 mile round trip to Bella Barista to choose between one of the flavours of the Rocket Evoluzione or the ECM Technika IV Profi. The title of this thread tells you which one I decided on. I thought the ECM was, for me, the better option. I prefered the looks and the finish over the Rocket and because of the lower legs; it stands closer to the worktop.

I must also add that I am so glad I chose to visit BB rather than order over the net. The service I received was really first class, I got some good advice and a tour of the roastery too. I left happy with my purchase and satisfied that the team there can accomodate me in the future too.

Enough blabbing ... here she is:


----------



## Mrboots2u

Way to reward yourself for not smoking ! Congrats btw reformed smoker here 2 ....

Love the look of the portafilter handles

Made any coffee yet?


----------



## El carajillo

Looking good:good:


----------



## Fru T Bunn

Yes. I'm made 'coffee' (of a sort)

It's been a whirlwind. I got home about 2 and the machine was setup about 3:30. I then read the instructions and the Bella Barista instructions. I then started playing.

This is what I know at the moment:

1) I choked the machine and have reduced my grind

2) The singe basket PF is a pain. Recommended reading of 7g in produces rubbish.

3) Double basket is easier to use.

4) Saturday is going to be a day of experimentation

5) I need to start reading about the correct dose

Claudette gave me some top advise ... enjoy your machine.


----------



## Xpenno

Superb! Looking forward to hearing how you get on, I don't know anyone with one of these. Congrats on giving up the smoking as well, not that I'd encourage anyone to require an excuse for coffee related purchased


----------



## Fru T Bunn

Once I get this running sweet I'll be glad to share any information at all. If you're in East Anglia why not pop in for a brew ... I'd leave it until I can produce something palatable though.


----------



## 7493

Great looking machine! Congratulations! Enjoy the learning experience, I hope it isn't too frustrating. I took a day out to play when I got my first serious machine and by the end of the day I was getting something drinkable. The milk took a while longer...


----------



## Daren

Beautiful looking machine, looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## jeebsy

Are those switches for the steam and water?


----------



## Fru T Bunn

Nope, it's an HX. 1 on/off switch that's all.


----------



## jeebsy

TO turn the water tap and steam wand on and off, what do you do?


----------



## IanP

Wow. Superb beast there and lots of Shiny! Looks like we Suffolk coffeeholics need to meet up and say hello to each other.....and drink coffee







Enjoy your new machine!


----------



## funinacup

jeebsy said:


> TO turn the water tap and steam wand on and off, what do you do?


Push the levers in any direction. Like joysticks - they're on balljoints and the steam tap should stay in the ON position whereas the hot water tap springs back into the middle to avoid flooding.


----------



## jeebsy

funinacup said:


> Push the levers in any direction. Like joysticks - they're on balljoints and the steam tap should stay in the ON position whereas the hot water tap springs back into the middle to avoid flooding.


I loves them, I do. Could they be fitted to other machines?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Looking good!


----------



## El carajillo

jeebsy said:


> I loves them, I do. Could they be fitted to other machines?


YES but could be dependent on machine:good:


----------



## 4085

Same as Veloce, L1....


----------



## glevum

......& the Strega Dave! i would never go back to turny type taps. just love instant on/off/purge with the joysticks.


----------



## jeebsy

El carajillo said:


> YES but could be dependent on machine:good:


Expobar Brewtus?


----------



## jeebsy

dfk41 said:


> Same as Veloce, L1....





glevum said:


> ......& the Strega Dave! i would never go back to turny type taps. just love instant on/off/purge with the joysticks.


Where does spares for these?


----------



## Fru T Bunn

jeebsy said:


> Where does spares for these?


Bella Barista.

Sorry Jeebsy - I missed your original point about the switches. They are as everyone says and they're fantastic. If find myself giving the steam switch a little push every now and then just to get that 'fsshhhsstt' noise.

I'll post some more pictures at the weekend. Close up it's a thing of real beauty


----------



## jeebsy

El carajillo said:


> YES but could be dependent on machine:good:


Sorry to hijack but a bit of research has led me to this https://www.chriscoffee.com/Joystick-Assemblies-p/jt995g.htm - which someone says they fitted to their Brewtus.....


----------



## CamV6

Congrats. Lovely machine and a worthy reward


----------



## Orangertange

Very nice, really got to knock the tabs on the head myself, sure it'd make a bigger diffrence to coffee flavor than any expensive grinder


----------



## iroko

Looks good, enjoy.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

That looks fantastic. Only just into this but maybe one day.

Hope it gives you many enjoyable drinks! Superb.


----------

